# iPhone, USB and tethering

## creiss

Hey all!

Is there a way to use the iPhones USB network device with Linux (or gentoo) or do I (always) need an ssh tunnel?

Thanks!  :Smile: 

-Chris

----------

## creiss

What, no one?  :Razz: 

----------

## phsythax

yes there are, there are several guides out there which describes the process of setting it up, both with bluetooth and USB.

I've not done this myself, but i intend to.

----------

